# Where can I hunt in wyoming?



## westernyooper (Mar 28, 2012)

I just moved to buffalo wyoming from the U.P michigan. Dose anyone know of any places to hunt??


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

where is buffalo at in wyoming?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site westernyooper. Sorry I cant help you but I am sure someone will step up.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Lucky you. Pm sent


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome westernyooper ! Talk about a move. Good luck !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT westernyooper. Check out the link below. It's a National Forest site to help you locate public lands in your area.
http://www.fs.fed.us...rest-maps.shtml

Also check the BLM site.

http://www.recreation.gov/unifSearchResults.do?topTabIndex=Search

Also check the State's public lands. http://wgfd.wyo.gov/...am/default.aspx

This is just a start.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> where is buffalo at in wyoming?


it's about 50 miles south of the Wyoming, Montana boarder on I90.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

westernyooper said:


> I just moved to buffalo wyoming from the U.P michigan. Dose anyone know of any places to hunt??


you're also just a few miles east of Bighorn National Forest.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum man.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh so the other side of the state from where ill be moving...lol ill be about 50 miles north of the co border


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im working in Wyoming right now (Wheatland) and asked a local working with me about yotes here. He said there is a bounty on them here in Wyoming.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thats not surprising antlerz... when i called wyoming dnr they told me the only thing i can hunt the first year with out a non resident incense or any license for that matter was coyotes.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I live in mountain view, Wyoming and we drive up to buffalo to hunt white tail every year. I have seen yotes on a few private ranches like they own the place, and I'm sure if you asked they wouldn't mind some help with the yotes around there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lancet said:


> I live in mountain view, Wyoming and we drive up to buffalo to hunt white tail every year. I have seen yotes on a few private ranches like they own the place, and I'm sure if you asked they wouldn't mind some help with the yotes around there.


I'm sure you're right about that lancet. It can't hurt to contact the locals for sure.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Guess Im going to verify that, Im staying in Cheyenne because all the construction workers have all the rooms in Wheatland booked up---so DNR is headquartered off exit 12 right up the road and try yotes with my peestola . All I could carry staying in a motel room and working.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Guess Im going to verify that, Im staying in Cheyenne because all the construction workers have all the rooms in Wheatland booked up---so DNR is headquartered off exit 12 right up the road and try yotes with my peestola . All I could carry staying in a motel room and working.


how long are you going to be in that area?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! Looks like you've moved to some beautiful country!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Guess Im going to verify that, Im staying in Cheyenne because all the construction workers have all the rooms in Wheatland booked up---so DNR is headquartered off exit 12 right up the road and try yotes with my peestola . All I could carry staying in a motel room and working.


 Enjoy it AZ22, Kat and I went to Cheyenne for our honeymoon. What a fun and WILD town especially during Frontier days !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Wyoming sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> What a fun and WILD town especially during Frontier days !


Ahh! Frontier Days, there are still days(nights) during that time I can't fully remember.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum westernyooper


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> how long are you going to be in that area?


 Apx 5 to 6 weeks but we are working 7-10's and fixing to go to 7-12's, sigh. I knew 7-10s when I left home thats why I left my long gun. Finally got a room in Wheatland for the great rate of 526$ a WEEK. Nothing like screwing those working a shutdown even after we put so much money into the economy during our stay. Its never enough for the greedy Aholes. There ought to be goughing laws in place--supply and demand my rear. They are booked up every room and hotel here, but then they want to "penalize" you for their good fortune! Sorry for the ranting-I hate greed and collusion between business and local government. Even the cops come out here like roaches looking for a crumb. Concerned for safety? Dont think so-- maybe some ticket money, I think. I also think they misnamed Wheatland, it should be Wind-land. I dont think a scope would have enough windage built into it to compensate for the wind here--like 60+miles an hour the other day--the same day the Colorado fire broke out. I know its not every day a wind like that, but there almost always is a wind to some degree-and not just a breeze.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> I also think they misnamed Wheatland, it should be Wind-land. I dont think a scope would have enough windage built into it to compensate for the wind here--like 60+miles an hour the other day


I thought you guys heard about the wind, two months ago the wind stopped blowing up there and two buildings fell down.....


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thats a good one 220


----------



## westernyooper (Mar 28, 2012)

MountainCoyotes said:


> welcome to the forum man. Thanks alot!


----------



## westernyooper (Mar 28, 2012)

220swift said:


> Welcome to PT westernyooper. Check out the link below. It's a National Forest site to help you locate public lands in your area.
> http://www.fs.fed.us...rest-maps.shtml
> 
> Also check the BLM site.
> ...


 thanks man! im sure this will answer my question!


----------



## westernyooper (Mar 28, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Welcome! Looks like you've moved to some beautiful country!


I will tell you this.i have never seen country like this before and its amazing! i just cant get enough of these mountians!


----------

